# PM45-CNC Jamen Driver and Windows 8.1



## lim1wph (Oct 2, 2014)

I just received my PM45-CNC a couple of days ago and have not been able get Mach3 to accept the Jamen driver. It says bad .dll file when I start Mach3 after installing the Jamen. I suspect it's a Windows 8.1 problem because Matt sent me an older version of the driver and I still get the same message. Has anyone else had such a problem? Thanks, Bill


----------



## Boswell (Oct 2, 2014)

lim1wph said:


> I just received my PM45-CNC a couple of days ago and have not been able get Mach3 to accept the Jamen driver. It says bad .dll file when I start Mach3 after installing the Jamen. I suspect it's a Windows 8.1 problem because Matt sent me an older version of the driver and I still get the same message. Has anyone else had such a problem? Thanks, Bill




I guess I would not be supprised that Windows 8 is the issue. I seem to remember there was some reason that I did not use Windows 8. It might have been something I read in a forum. Regardless, drivers are one of the things that just don't always move up to newer versions of an OS without the programmer making some modifications.  If you have access to another Non-Windows 8 system to try it on, that would probably be a good idea.


----------

